# Emco maximat V13 chuck



## btcc (Oct 24, 2017)

My lathe has original emco chuck 160mm and today i buy another same chuck . As i clean it i saw that on the back side has a code under the serial number . This code is different than the code on my chuck . My chuck has the code Z0 and the other chuck that i buy today has Z11 .Does anyone know what this codes is ?


----------



## mikey (Oct 24, 2017)

As far as I know, Emco did not publish information on their chucks according to their Z-designation. They used DIN and part numbers so its hard to classify them. Most Emco chucks are made by Rohm and the Z0, which I also own, is typical of a German-made Rohm chuck. To confuse things, Emco also had a high quality Austrian-made 3 jaw chuck that was designated as a Z0 chuck. However, the design and quality are much different from the Rohm/Emco Z0 chuck.

Sorry to be of no help.


----------



## btcc (Oct 24, 2017)

Thank you for your informations . My chucks  has emblem emco and  stamp made in austria and max rpm 4400


----------



## mikey (Oct 24, 2017)

The Austrian-made chuck is a precision chuck that seems to be made to tighter tolerances. I use mine on my Emco Super 11 and really like it. The Rohm chuck is my backup chuck.


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 24, 2017)

Not to hijack the  thread, I recently bought a nice slightly used 10" Rohm 3-jaw chuck I adapted to my new old Sheldon lathe.  I was quite impressed with how close it would hold T.I.R. within 0.0015" and almost the same 6" out from the chuck, too.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Oct 24, 2017)

Not related to the subject of this thread but these Austrian made Emco Maximat lathes don't come up for sale often, I suppose if I owned one I wouldn't want to let it go that easily either .
Anyhow,it is rare to see one this clean for sale on kijiji but here it is for under $2000:

,
	

		
			
		

		
	



https://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/london/emcomat-8-6-metal-lathe-and-milling-head/1302830654


----------



## ddickey (Oct 24, 2017)

There's a V10 here for $1600.


----------



## mikey (Oct 25, 2017)

4gsr said:


> Not to hijack the  thread, I recently bought a nice slightly 10" Rohm 3-jaw chuck I adapted to my new old Sheldon lathe.  I was quite impressed with how close it would hold T.I.R. within 0.0015" and almost the same 6" out from the chuck, too.



Under 0.002" for a three jaw is pretty nice, Ken, especially on a chuck that size. Impressive.


----------



## mikey (Oct 25, 2017)

Amazing how an Emco lathe holds its value, especially in the eyes of the seller. Part of the cost is for the milling attachment, which is marginally useful. If you ever have a chance to work on one you will be impressed at the build quality of these machines - simple, precise, and consistently accurate.


----------

